# The Complete Guide to Self-Installing MSE



## retard (Sep 3, 2020)

*This guide is not recommending you to self install, it is simply to help other determined users who will install MSE regardless of what anyone says succeed. If you have not seriously contemplated getting MSE, are not sufficiently knowledgeable about it, not above 110 IQ, or have not been denied by an Orthodontist for getting MSE - *

*DO NOT FUCKEN TRY THIS, I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE IF YOU DO SOMETHING RETARDED*


What you will need:

MSE Starter kit

8MM - https://www.greatlakesdentaltech.com/mse-type-2-acr-screw-1,8mm-x-11mm_281-025.html

10MM - https://www.greatlakesdentaltech.com/mse-type-2-refill-kit-8mm_281-011.html

12 MM - https://www.greatlakesdentaltech.com/mse-type-2-starter-kit-12mm_281-003.html

Lidocaine (25G) - https://lidocaineforless.com/products/lidocaine-hcl-powder

Cotton Applicators - 

Scale - 

Saline Solution - 

Thermometer - 

Needles - 

Glass Vials - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01D2OHBHU/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Molar Bands - https://www.ebay.com/i/282943817994?chn=ps&mkevt=1&mkcid=28&var=585079411042

MicroSpoons - https://www.amazon.com/Micro-Spoon-Mini-Scoop-0-15/dp/B073ZNRBGM

Tongs -https://www.amazon.com/Beaker-Rubber-Coated-Nickel-Plated/dp/B00IUZ9G5W/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?dchild=1&keywords=beaker+tongs&qid=1599167529&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUExVEc2Vlg1UzQzSFNVJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwNDUxMTA3MTA0NDE4N0RXVkQ4OSZlbmNyeXB

SuperGlue - https://www.amazon.com/Professional...599168591&s=industrial&sr=1-8&ts_id=256243011

Mold materials -
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...KBN42&linkId=94e7c60dbfce507d60804f444f13e361

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...LENXA&linkId=96b20ccecd51a51a053b022310174779

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...LBTGZ&linkId=3b7ddf4e492d07982d408f5e5e550b47



Total cost will be around 850$



*Step 1: Making the Lidocaine*

Making the lidocaine is what the majority of the products are for since it is since you must have a licence to get it premade

1. Place your vial on the scale and zero it, then add lidocaine until the scale reads .2 grams

2. Once you have .2g of lidocaine in a vial, take you syringe and remove the needle. Use the needle (now syringe) to add 100 ml of saline solution into your vial of lidocaine, each syringe measures up to 10ml, so simply add 10 syringes worth of saline to the lidocaine volume and remeasure, it should come out to around 10.2 g.

3. Next get a pan and fill the water up to fill a little under the height of the glass vial, put the vial of lidocaine/saline into the pan, place the pan on the stove and heat, insert the thermometer in the lidocaine vial and wait for it to read 180 degrees F, at this point lower the stove temperature to maintain the temperature in the vial, and use the thermometer to stir the solution in the vial, this will melt the lidocaine and it will equally distribute in the vial.

4. Once stirred (use the thermometer), use the tongs to remove the vial, wait for it to cool , secure the lid and shake thoroughly.

Here is it done in a video - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uA8iOhb-qM0

*Step 2: Locating the Greater Palatine Foramen*

This is the place where you will inject the lidocaine

The location of the foramen is at the junction between the vertical and horizontal axis's in the general area of your first molar. It is much "squishier" compared to it's surroundings, and is a depression compared to the its surroundings.

1. Get a towel and dry your entire hard palate.

2. With the cotton applicator, firmly press it down in the junction of the planes, and move the applicator posteriorly until it falls into the depression, this is the GPF

*It is not the border between the hard and soft palate, there are also squishy tissues here, however this is not it, it will be around the first molar location*

Here is a good video demonstrating an injection here, and how to hold the needle for injection. The end of the video also addresses how you will empty solution into you via the needle. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5c0Oa_izmE

*You must aspirate too, this is when you pull back on the needle, if there is blood, stop and move the needle to a different location, if there is no blood, your aspiration is negative and you can proceed. (no you wont die from injecting it into the bloodstream though)

Inject 5.5 ML, this will thumb you for around 35 minutes.


Step 3: Preparing the MSE*

Firstly you will need a mold of your palate, @nelson has already made a good video guide on how this is done, it is addressed in the first part of this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6z5YW09sPG4

1. Once you make the your molar, take a pencil and locate the midpalatal suture, draw a line with a pencil from top to bottom of your mold, this is where the gap of your MSE needs to fit over.

2. Place your MSE in the center of it, the implants should be on their respective sides of the maxilla. The back of the MSE should be aligned slightly anterior the the 6th tooth.

3. Fit the molar bands (around whatever your tooth is your 6th one), and bend the MSE wire to connect to it, you can cut the excess off the wire

4. Once you have properly fitted the bands + the wire, use the super glue to bond them together precisely.

Now you will be able to position your MSE in your mouth properly without needing to hold it or adjust it freehand.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kfw9YwMnhnw - a video demonstrating however it solders it instead of gluing.

*Step 4: * *Preparing for **Installation/Installation

Cortipunctures (Age-Dependent)*

1.Inject the lidocaine solution into the greater palatine foramen (Explained in step two)

2. If you are over age 20, you will need to use your MSE screws and driver to make holes along the midpalatal suture, I reccomend you do 8 holes, switching the implants out after every two, to prevent the implants from dulling.

3. Fit the molar bands over your molars, make sure the MSE is properly fitted.

4. Use the driver with the blue top. Place your thumb with one hand at the bottom, use your other hand to turn *make sure you are turning the proper way, before hand drill a tiny hole into your wall and remember which way you need to turn (wash it off with water).

5. Screw in the implants anteriorly first. with the blue driver, once you are unable to drill it anymore, switch to the ratchet driver. Make sure it is on the right mode, it can both put in and take out the implants depending on the settings, there is a little pull down right under the tip, if it is at the back it will screw in, if its near the side the of the implant, it will unscrew it. Make sure the implant is both being screwed in at no angle/inclination for both axis's (it should be straight not tilted in any direction) You will need to push somewhat firmly. With the ratchet driver use your other hand you aren't turning with the stabilize the back of the driver.

6. Repeat for the three other implants



For facepulling, i had this autistic idea but it is much much better than tooth anchored pulling, attach rubber bands to the anterior implants of the MSE, the head of the implant will prevent it from coming off, then run the elastics through your diastema and attach it to your headgear, this will be bone anchored pulling while the hooks attached to the molar bands are not. Expect 4-6mm in two months with this protocal and 1KG force, I highly recommend you supplement with thumb pulling, once an hour, pulling forward for 10 seconds then resting for 10 seconds for 5 minutes.

Incisor chew if you want to decrease midface length/even more forward growth

First molar chew if you want more compact orbitals

you can combine both of those methods btw




*boom, if you did this properly you just got MSE 1500$ cheaper. if u are high inhibcel/uscel i might consider installing it for a few hundred $*


----------



## Mongrelcel (Sep 3, 2020)

One maybe the highest IQ posts I've seen on this site


----------



## hairyballscel (Sep 3, 2020)

my homo erectus iq doesn't allow me to understand this


----------



## maxmendietta (Sep 3, 2020)

drills me ngl


----------



## hairyballscel (Sep 3, 2020)

*orthodontists are shaking rn*


----------



## xefo (Sep 3, 2020)

might as well get a post in on the first of at least 10 pages


----------



## xefo (Sep 3, 2020)

irrelevant, but did squinching tighten your under eye?


----------



## retard (Sep 3, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> irrelevant, but did squinching tighten your under eye?


i just started last week when school started up, i do it for 5+ hours so i should see pretty good improvements soon if its legit (although i only have school two days a week)


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Sep 3, 2020)

mirin


----------



## goat2x (Sep 3, 2020)

*I TRIED THIS
NOW I DRILLED A HOLE IN MY SKULL THANKS OP I WILL DIE SOON*


----------



## goat2x (Sep 3, 2020)

How do you want to facepull


----------



## retard (Sep 3, 2020)

goat2x said:


> How do you want to facepull


read bottom of post


----------



## Shebe (Sep 3, 2020)

Idk if literally drilling into your skull to save $1500 is worth it


----------



## goat2x (Sep 3, 2020)

retard said:


> read bottom of post


its over for non creative cels
i cant imagine it 
how much did it hurt?


----------



## retard (Sep 3, 2020)

goat2x said:


> its over for non creative cels
> i cant imagine it
> how much did it hurt?


just imagine a rubber band from the mse coming inbetween the gap in your front teeth, then going to the headgear

90% of it is painless, the last 10% when you are screwing in the last bit of the implants hurts a decent bit but it is bearable if you turn slowly



Shebe said:


> Idk if literally drilling into your skull to save $1500 is worth it


its more about the fact most orthos will deny you if you arent a narrowpalatecel or have sleep apnea, not so much the money, that part is just a bonus


----------



## sytyl (Sep 3, 2020)

there are easier ways to kill yourself


----------



## Mongrelcel (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## SadnessWYJ (Sep 3, 2020)

Dr.ting in suicide watch


----------



## Luke LLL (Sep 3, 2020)

Thanks for the mention man let's ascend


----------



## 000 (Sep 3, 2020)

retard said:


> *This guide is not recommending you to self install, it is simply to help other determined users who will install MSE regardless of what anyone says succeed. If you have not seriously contemplated getting MSE, are not sufficiently knowledgeable about it, not above 110 IQ, or have not been denied by an Orthodontist for getting MSE - *
> 
> *DO NOT FUCKEN TRY THIS, I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE IF YOU DO SOMETHING RETARDED*
> 
> ...



Where do you live


----------



## retard (Sep 3, 2020)

000 said:


> Where do you live


Illinois


----------



## 000 (Sep 3, 2020)

retard said:


> Illinois


How much would you charge for an MSE install on me


----------



## 000 (Sep 3, 2020)

retard said:


> *This guide is not recommending you to self install, it is simply to help other determined users who will install MSE regardless of what anyone says succeed. If you have not seriously contemplated getting MSE, are not sufficiently knowledgeable about it, not above 110 IQ, or have not been denied by an Orthodontist for getting MSE - *
> 
> *DO NOT FUCKEN TRY THIS, I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE IF YOU DO SOMETHING RETARDED*
> 
> ...


----------



## retard (Sep 3, 2020)

000 said:


> How much would you charge for an MSE install on me


JFL I said that joke not thinking anyone would think anything of it, but tbh I could could, idk I’d have to think about it


----------



## goat2x (Sep 3, 2020)

retard said:


> JFL I said that joke not thinking anyone would think anything of it, but tbh I could could, idk I’d have to think about it


be careful with that
i dont know the law very good but you might get in trouble


----------



## TITUS (Sep 4, 2020)

Epic BOTB thread.
I have few concerns:
35 mins may not be enough for some people to do all the drilling and whatnot, specially if they tend to drop their spaghetti often.
The drilling process seems that can be improved, there must exist some not too expensive tool to do some slow drilling without you needing to do a manual drilling with the MSE screws. Probably having a friend do it for you is also optimal.
Dr. TingTong drills one hole every mm, i don't know how many he does, but probably more than 8 and small diameter.

This MSE DIY probably a must for all those with crooked teeth who are planning to get orthodontics. Get MSE first and you got cheap palate expansion and growth.

Did the MSD DIY guy split his palate? What is his age?


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Sep 4, 2020)

Dr Ting wants to talk with you.


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Sep 4, 2020)

Next step
DIY bimax


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Sep 4, 2020)

@curryslayerordeath


----------



## Duque5 (Sep 4, 2020)

*''if u are high inhibcel/uscel i might consider installing it for a few hundred $''* 

lovely


----------



## wasted (Sep 4, 2020)

Best of the best @Lorsss @Kingkellz @her


----------



## NarcyChadlite (Sep 4, 2020)

the stuff just arrived today.. so excited tbh..

quick qs tho.. which ones the maxilla again? is that the bottom teeth one or the top teeth one?? not sure if it goes on the bottom or top tbh. i guess ill drill the holes and figure the rest out later eh


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Sep 4, 2020)

Calling it now, some low IQ user will do it wrong and fuck up his health/looks and mainstream media will write an article how inkwells are insane for doing stuff like this and demonize us.


----------



## NarcyChadlite (Sep 4, 2020)

Hunterslayer said:


> Next step
> DIY bimax




i jerk off to this shit ngl.. cant wait till i get it


----------



## NarcyChadlite (Sep 4, 2020)

Swescension said:


> Calling it now, some low IQ user will do it wrong and fuck up his health/looks and mainstream media will write an article how inkwells are insane for doing stuff like this and demonize us.



"incels are drilling holes and splitting apart their skulls in their bathrooms to become 'chad'"..


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Sep 4, 2020)

NarcyChadlite said:


> "incels are drilling holes and splitting apart their skulls in their bathrooms to become 'chad'"..


Jewish news


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Sep 4, 2020)

@Sergio-OMS thoughts?


----------



## hairyballscel (Sep 4, 2020)

NarcyChadlite said:


> the stuff just arrived today.. so excited tbh..
> 
> quick qs tho.. which ones the maxilla again? is that the bottom teeth one or the top teeth one?? not sure if it goes on the bottom or top tbh. i guess ill drill the holes and figure the rest out later eh


i don't think you should do this if you don't even know where the maxilla is


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Sep 4, 2020)

Gudru said:


> @curryslayerordeath


----------



## PrisonMike (Sep 4, 2020)

Best of the best section worthy. How far have we gone @retard . Make sure you take progress pictures. Also, I am pretty sure you can share your work on self installing MSE as a case study/review in a Medical journal tailored for premed or undergraduate students:


https://www.usnews.com/education/blogs/medical-school-admissions-doctor/articles/2019-01-15/3-types-of-research-publications-premeds-can-work-on


I would encourage you to try and get in contact with as many academic orthodontists or medical researchers related to your field to try and offer you research opportunities. You have already done all the hard work. Don’t miss out on this opportunity.


----------



## goat2x (Sep 4, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> i don't think you should do this if you don't even know where the maxilla is


cope i just installed it in my throat it expands the neck muscles


----------



## MogTheMogger (Sep 4, 2020)

*good luck son, will lurk your results in some few months *


----------



## retard (Sep 4, 2020)

PunishedChad said:


> All that and you don't mention using an electric drill like the dude used in the video?
> 35 mins is the blink of an eye when you're performing self surgery. It will wear off and you will be in immense pain with the MSE still sitting on the sink and you trying to call an ambulance


The drill was for the cortipunctures which you can use the implants for, 35 mins is more than enough given you properly align it with the molar bands, screwing in each implant takes around 3 minutes tops, cortipunctures may take around 10 mins tops


----------



## Lars (Sep 4, 2020)

@jawhacks make video of this  and ask that docs that laughed at nelson


----------



## Salience (Sep 5, 2020)

I love bad bitches that's my fucking problem


----------



## RecessedMaxillacel (Sep 6, 2020)

Glad to finally see a high iq tut on this. Got all my shit ordered, will be doin soon


----------



## brainded (Sep 6, 2020)

Another banger by @retard 

highest iq user here


----------



## Mongrelcel (Sep 7, 2020)

How old are you @retard ?
Do you have hooks for facepulling on them mse?

And how's it going so far?


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Sep 20, 2020)

Bumo


----------



## goat2x (Oct 21, 2020)

bu,p


----------



## Soalian (Mar 20, 2021)

How do I choose expansion screws size (8mm/10mm/12mm) ? Thanks.


----------

